# Alternate third degree-



## David612 (Apr 14, 2019)

I believe it was James who spoke of alternative Noah third degree- do any of you guys know of the ritual is printed anywhere as I would love to go through it, any info appropriated.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 14, 2019)

David612 said:


> I believe it was James who spoke of alternative Noah third degree- do any of you guys know of the ritual is printed anywhere as I would love to go through it, any info appropriated.


I’m unaware of the existence of such a contemporaneous ritual. For a general discussion of the introduction of the legend, see https://www.universalfreemasonry.org/en/history-freemasonry/noah-noachites

and 

http://www.amdusa.org/degrees/RAM.html

The latter link references the more modern version.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 14, 2019)

David612 said:


> I believe it was James who spoke of alternative Noah third degree- do any of you guys know of the ritual is printed anywhere as I would love to go through it, any info appropriated.



Its not so much an alternative ritual as its the one who was first used. It was then later replaced with the one used today...


----------



## David612 (Apr 14, 2019)

Is it practiced in any form through the appendant bodies?
I kind of assume it’s part of the Royal Ark Mariner, but am a couple of years away from being allowed to petition the red lodge so don’t know if they include it there or as part of the AMD perhaps?


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 14, 2019)

David612 said:


> Is it practiced in any form through the appendant bodies?
> I kind of assume it’s part of the Royal Ark Mariner, but am a couple of years away from being allowed to petition the red lodge so don’t know if they include it there or as part of the AMD perhaps?


Did you see the second link I provided, above?  

In the US Royal Ark Mariner is part of AMD. In England it is a side order. 

For clarity, in the US, AMD it requires membership in a Royal Arch Chapter.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 14, 2019)

David612 said:


> Is it practiced in any form through the appendant bodies?
> I kind of assume it’s part of the Royal Ark Mariner, but am a couple of years away from being allowed to petition the red lodge so don’t know if they include it there or as part of the AMD perhaps?



Red lodge? AA(S)R?


----------



## Elexir (Apr 14, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Did you see the second link I provided, above?
> 
> In the US Royal Ark Mariner is part of AMD. In England it is a side order.
> 
> For clarity, in the US, AMD it requires membership in a Royal Arch Chapter.



Isnt AMD invitation only?


----------



## David612 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yes glen thanks for that, So the RAM degree was practiced as the third degree?


----------



## David612 (Apr 14, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Red lodge? AA(S)R?


Royal arch is called the red lodge here in my jurisdiction.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 14, 2019)

David612 said:


> Royal arch is called the red lodge here in my jurisdiction.



Ah, intressting. Ive only heard the term in relation to AA(S)R so I was a bit curious.


----------



## David612 (Apr 14, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Ah, intressting. Ive only heard the term in relation to AA(S)R so I was a bit curious.


Absolutely-
I’m constantly in a daze trying to straighten out the plethora of information available to the US mason as to what’s applicable to me here in Australia.
I for instance only found out that we have an AMD here last week.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 14, 2019)

David612 said:


> Royal arch is called the red lodge here in my jurisdiction.


I’ve heard the use. However, for others, as indicated by Elixer, it refers to Scottish Rite, and Royal Arch is not a lodge.


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 14, 2019)

David612 said:


> Absolutely-
> I’m constantly in a daze trying to straighten out the plethora of information available to the US mason as to what’s applicable to me here in Australia.
> I for instance only found out that we have an AMD here last week.


https://www.santfreemasons.org.au/home/news/royal-ark-masonry-conducted-mark-degree


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 14, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Isnt AMD invitation only?


It is in the US.  I’d not realized our correspondent was in Oz.


----------



## David612 (Apr 14, 2019)

It all leaves me perplexed.. I suppose time will tell, I have been advised that while I’m able to do the mark man degree through my blue lodge it may be beneficial to wait and do it through the local chapter as it can be extended into the mark master mason degree as well...
I don’t know... I’m sure it makes sense to some one...


----------



## Bloke (Apr 16, 2019)

David612 said:


> It all leaves me perplexed.. I suppose time will tell, I have been advised that while I’m able to do the mark man degree through my blue lodge it may be beneficial to wait and do it through the local chapter as it can be extended into the mark master mason degree as well...
> I don’t know... I’m sure it makes sense to some one...


No. Not really. Do you have a NSW Masonic Guide ? They have appendant orders in them usually and the qualifications for them..

For general info, you might be interested in this THIS which concerns Degrees in Victoria.

Further, Americans (and others) will use "RAM" For Royal Arch Mason (what we call Chapter, or Holy Royal Arch HRA) whereas we use "RAM" For Royal Ark Mariners - and extension of the Second Degree where as HRA is an extension of the Third Degree.

Even Further, it seems AMD in the States is a bit different from what we do here in Victoria - AMD incorporates (is it Chapter?) which has its own Peak Body where in Victoria..


----------



## Glen Cook (Apr 16, 2019)

Bloke said:


> No. Not really. Do you have a NSW Masonic Guide ? They have appendant orders in them usually and the qualifications for them..
> 
> For general info, you might be interested in this THIS which concerns Degrees in Victoria.
> 
> ...


AMD  Councils  in the US incorporate the Royal Ark Mariners. AMD in the US has a prerequisite of membership in an HRA Chapter.


----------



## Bloke (Apr 17, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> AMD  Councils  in the US incorporate the Royal Ark Mariners. AMD in the US has a prerequisite of membership in an HRA Chapter.


Thanks !


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 29, 2019)

David612 said:


> Royal arch is called the red lodge here in my jurisdiction.


You may be confusing Red House with Red Lodge. Royal Arch doesn't meet in Lodges, so the term Red Lodge wouldn't make sense there. Royal Arch (RAM) is often referred to as the Red House, and Royal & Select/Cryptic would be the Purple House. Red Lodge, on the other hand, would be a Craft Lodge (Blue Lodge) that performs the Scottish Rite Craft Degrees.


----------



## Elexir (Apr 29, 2019)

The Traveling Man said:


> You may be confusing Red House with Red Lodge. Royal Arch doesn't meet in Lodges, so the term Red Lodge wouldn't make sense there. Royal Arch (RAM) is often referred to as the Red House, and Royal & Select/Cryptic would be the Purple House. Red Lodge, on the other hand, would be a Craft Lodge (Blue Lodge) that performs the Scottish Rite Craft Degrees.



Never assume that just becuse your juristiction uses a certain terminalogy for a certain thing that all other juristictions uses the same.
There is no universal terminology in freemasonry...


----------



## The Traveling Man (Apr 29, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Never assume that just becuse your juristiction uses a certain terminalogy for a certain thing that all other juristictions uses the same.
> There is no universal terminology in freemasonry...


Not assuming.


----------



## David612 (Apr 29, 2019)

The Traveling Man said:


> You may be confusing Red House with Red Lodge. Royal Arch doesn't meet in Lodges, so the term Red Lodge wouldn't make sense there. Royal Arch (RAM) is often referred to as the Red House, and Royal & Select/Cryptic would be the Purple House. Red Lodge, on the other hand, would be a Craft Lodge (Blue Lodge) that performs the Scottish Rite Craft Degrees.


No, it is what it is colloquially called.  I understand what you are saying however I have never heard of anyone calling anything houses- as for the Arch I have only ever heard it referenced as red lodge


----------



## coachn (Apr 30, 2019)

Elexir said:


> ...There is no universal terminology in freemasonry...


The new improved "Tower of Babel" Version 2.0


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 19, 2019)

The Traveling Man said:


> Royal Arch (RAM) is often referred to as the Red House, and Royal & Select/Cryptic would be the Purple House.





The Traveling Man said:


> Red Lodge, on the other hand, would be a Craft Lodge (Blue Lodge) that performs the Scottish Rite Craft Degrees.


This is the way that I understand it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 19, 2019)

coachn said:


> The new improved "Tower of Babel" Version 2.0


lol!


----------

